# Tactical Solutions 22lr Conversion for Glock 22



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Recently purchased one of these from The Glock Store in San Diego. Awesome.
Using CCI Mini Mags. Shot about 200 rounds so far. Just 2 stove pipes, which is more than acceptable.
Those looking for inexpensive plinking should consider it.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

22conversions | Tactical Solutions


----------



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I tried out a couple of different .22 conversion kits. For me, the weight and recoil characteristics were so much different than the .40 caliber I usually shoot, that it felt like a totally different gun anyhow. For the same (actually less than the Tactical Solutions model) money, I wound up buying a Sig Mosquito, which is roughly the same size as my Glock 23. Just another point of view.


----------

